# UKRAINE | High Speed Rail



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*The government announced that all trains will be updated soon with ~3 major types of trains.

As a result, they have purchased trains from Skoda City Elephant (160 km/h) for intercity proposes and negotiating to produce these types of trains in Ukraine*










*For long distances between states (we call it 'Oblast') the goverment ordered 10 Hyundai Rotems (160 km/h) and also negotiating to produce these types of trains in Ukraine.*











*But that is not all, Ukraine also buys Polish train buses for short distances

*









*This is not a high speed, but just to mention major upgrades. 


And now Ukraine has its own high speed project, up to 220km/h.
The government has interest not only use, but to export also. 
*


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Please rename your thread, as 160 km/h is NOT considered 'High Speed Rail'.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> Please rename your thread, as 160 km/h is NOT considered 'High Speed Rail'.



As it's not highspeed, this thread should be integrated in the ordinary Ukraine railway thread.

Nevertheless, the pictures are nice and I'm glad that there is now some development of railways in Ukraine. 
And while 160 km/h may not be considered high speed, it's still a big step forward and will enable comptetitive travel times on many routes.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

200km/h+ is considered high speed, isn't it?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

oldies


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I understand your point, but in Ukraine we define them as high speed compare to old ones (>120 km/h.)
> There is no economical reason for us to have 200+ km/h trains at this point.


You might call them High Speed, but they are not High Speed according to international standards. Please someone merge this with the regular thread, or rename it, or delete it.


----------



## Rohatynets (Jul 16, 2008)

SkyGurt said:


> There is no economical reason for us to have 200+ km/h trains at this point.


So there is no reason to pretend it is genuine high-speed and create separate thread for it. This topic was well-covered in regular railways thread, one should read it before creating the new one.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

May be the guys are right that this thread should not be called High Speed rail, but as an Eastern European I fully understand the enthusiasm of SkyGurt. Obviously the rail system in Ukraine is improving. Thank you for nice pics.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

intelligentBG said:


> May be the guys are right that this thread should not be called High Speed rail, but as an Eastern European I fully understand the enthusiasm of SkyGurt. Obviously the rail system in Ukraine is improving. Thank you for nice pics.


Yes yes, no one is disputing that enthusiasm is great. It's about the naming of the thread, which is erroneous for this forum.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Vmax - 200km/h* 


SkyGurt said:


>


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Whilst this does not meet international definitions of high speed railway, I don't mind keeping the thread here as a discussion about future high speed rail developments in the Ukraine if users would prefer that to be the case. If not, I shall merge the thread with the Ukranian Railways thread. 

Also, please post new threads to the thread finder.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Alexriga said:


> 200km/h+ is considered high speed, isn't it?



Hi, I just updated the content. 
In fact, Ukrainian build KVSZ train is a high speed: 220 km/h. 

I mean, this train










Here is nice video:
http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=516&Itemid=288&lang=ru


So, *now Ukrainian produces high speed trains* and will not buy Hyundai trains anymore.


_


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

nachalnik said:


> As it's not highspeed, this thread should be integrated in the ordinary Ukraine railway thread.
> 
> Nevertheless, the pictures are nice and I'm glad that there is now some development of railways in Ukraine.
> And while 160 km/h may not be considered high speed, it's still a big step forward and will enable comptetitive travel times on many routes.



Sorry for confusion, no need to integrate anymore (should be a separate topic), because KVSZ is a high speed train (220 km/h) according to international standards.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Inside KVSZ train is also looks good and very comfortable. 





























Probably you know that in Eastern Europe we have 1,520 mm gauge compare to many Central and Western European countries where gauge is less - and this allows us to have more space in the train and mount one more seats row.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Currently there is no regular high speed service in Ukraine. The maximum maximum speed of scheduled train is 160 km\h.

And high-speed KVSZ train is sexy, reminds me of Sm3|Sm6 Pendolinos a bit.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> Currently there is no regular high speed service in Ukraine. The maximum maximum speed of scheduled train is 160 km\h.
> 
> And high-speed KVSZ train is sexy, reminds me of Sm3|Sm6 Pendolinos a bit.


Thanks for your comment regarding KVSZ trains. 
Yeap, they are not in service yet, just on testing stage, but the first train should be released into service by the end of this year.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Ukrainian High Speed Rail development plan by year (bold lines)


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Guys, probably you heard about Russian Train Sapsan 250-330km/h. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sapsan

Now they are looking to connect Kyiv (Ukrainian capital) and Moscow (Russian capital) with High Speed Link. Project is called "*Slavutich-Sapsan*". 
More info:
http://www.eng.hsrail.ru/press-center/news/28.html
http://speedrail.ru/en/scm_in_russia/vszhm_1_and_other_projects/


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

SkyGurt said:


> Thanks for your comment regarding KVSZ trains.
> Yeap, they are not in service yet, just on testing stage, but the first train should be released into service by the end of this year.


 Yes, but it would be Vmax 160..180 service - not a high speed.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

siamu maharaj said:


> Is it based on some German design or a totally indigenously Ukrainian design?



No, it is our own. Ukraine has it's own great advanced designers.
The same for architecture, check this out, it's our very own style
http://bart.livejournal.com/1875603.html

Learn more about Ukraine on this forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499705

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337311


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> I think it is made with the help of the Koreans (Hyundai), but I don't know if it is based on anything.
> 
> ...


Nope. We purchased 10 Hyundai train sets just before EURO 2012 kicked off (we needed urgently nice trains to transfer football fans between EURO 2012 host cities), and, yes, our gov. thought to ask Hyundai to make these trains in Ukraine, but, as a result, these trains were not good as we though, especially during winter (read this: http://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukraine/new-hyundai-trains-bring-frustration-not-comfort-t-1-128201.html). After EURO 2012 private Ukrainian train building company KVSZ come with HSR solution. They just finished testing stage and will be rolled out to production soon. Our Gov. said they will buy only KVSZ trains http://www.kyivpost.com/content/business/azarov-government-will-buy-kriukov-plants-trains-not-hyundai-311633.html

_*Ukraine will buy home produced trains, and will never buy Hyundai trains again, Ukrainian Premier Mykola Azarov has said*_

We don't need Hyundai any one else to build trains for us. You probably need to know that many Korean engineers where educated in Soviet Union. In the past Ukraine had 40%+ Soviet Union research projects, and we still have universities and advanced technologists, we still produce rockets and airplanes.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, seems wiki needs an update


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Silly_Walks said:


> Ok, seems wiki needs an update


What you may find about Ukraine in English Internet may not reflect the correct view. Ukraine lives in non-English world: say, we have our own textbooks in universities and rarely translate foreign textbooks (only famous one).


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> Nope. We purchased 10 Hyundai train sets just before EURO 2012 kicked off (we needed urgently nice trains to transfer football fans between EURO 2012 host cities), and, yes, our gov. thought to ask Hyundai to make these trains in Ukraine, but, as a result, these trains were not good as we though, especially during winter (read this: http://www.kyivpost.com/content/ukraine/new-hyundai-trains-bring-frustration-not-comfort-t-1-128201.html). After EURO 2012 private Ukrainian train building company KVSZ come with HSR solution. They just finished testing stage and will be rolled out to production soon. Our Gov. said they will buy only KVSZ trains http://www.kyivpost.com/content/business/azarov-government-will-buy-kriukov-plants-trains-not-hyundai-311633.html
> 
> _*Ukraine will buy home produced trains, and will never buy Hyundai trains again, Ukrainian Premier Mykola Azarov has said*_
> 
> We don't need Hyundai any one else to build trains for us. You probably need to know that many Korean engineers where educated in Soviet Union. In the past Ukraine had 40%+ Soviet Union research projects, and we still have universities and advanced technologists, we still produce rockets and airplanes.



Protectionism, real stupid. 
I wouldn't be surprised if the KVSZ trains have their own teething problems, but are swept under the rug.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> Protectionism, real stupid.I wouldn't be surprised if the KVSZ trains have their own teething problems, but are swept under the rug.


I think the aspect of a cheap labour force, employability and local expertise plays as well a role. Ukraine has limited financial resources to buy expensive foreign trains and will develop this way its railway sector.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> Protectionism, real stupid.
> I wouldn't be surprised if the KVSZ trains have their own teething problems, but are swept under the rug.


Nothing to do with that. Ukrainians want KVSZ trains, just common sense. 
Why we need pay money to other economy if we may leave them in our country.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Theijs said:


> I think the aspect of a cheap labour force, employability and local expertise plays as well a role. Ukraine has limited financial resources to buy expensive foreign trains and will develop this way its railway sector.


Well, resources is not a big issue, but, yes, better to leave money at home.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a news report on the winter failures of the Rotem trains. I don't understand what's being said, but the diesel locomotive pushing the trainset needs no explanation. Harsh winter conditions are extremely demanding on EMU's, especially where fine snow gets into electrical equipment (not saying this is the problem in this case, though).


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> Why we need pay money to other economy if we may leave them in our country.


That /is/ protectionism.

It ultimately leaves Ukranians worse off if it turns out that the KVSZ trains aren't to the same standard as the Rotem units.

However, in order to develop its rail industry, many countries have done the same, so I suppose they are just following precedent.
(I'm looking at YOU, France)


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with reasonable amount of protectionism, as long it stays "smart".


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> That /is/ protectionism.
> 
> It ultimately leaves Ukranians worse off if it turns out that the KVSZ trains aren't to the same standard as the Rotem units.
> 
> ...



Ukrainians (Ukrainian people, not just gov) want local trains because they are better technically and more comfortable inside (some guys already tested). 
Don't want to say anything bad about Hyundai trains, because they said they will fix all issues and in future we will see less problems with 10 Hyundai trains. 
Hope they will be able to find other good markets, but we want our own trains because they are advanced and nice. Hyundai trains have VMAX 160km/h, while KVSZ train has VMAX 220km/h and please check previous pages, next year they will start to design 250km/h trains and double-decker high speed cars.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

I understand the Ukranian point of view, though I must say that expecting perfection out of a relatively small order of 10 trainsets is expecting alot- typically new trainset designs have teething problems that take a year or two to iron out. It must be said the Alstom pendolino Sm3 trainsets used on the VR in Finland have also had poor winter performance. Hopefully, the Ukraninan designs will fare better with cold weather resistance "engineered-in" from the start.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

k.k.jetcar said:


> I understand the Ukranian point of view, though I must say that expecting perfection out of a relatively small order of 10 trainsets is expecting alot- typically new trainset designs have teething problems that take a year or two to iron out. It must be said the Alstom pendolino Sm3 trainsets used on the VR in Finland have also had poor winter performance. Hopefully, the Ukraninan designs will fare better with cold weather resistance "engineered-in" from the start.


Nope, European quality expectations are high. Take a look at double-decker CityElephants trains we bought. We have never had any issues with them, because Czech Republic knows how to makes great trains, they are genuine professionals.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sopomon said:


> That /is/ protectionism.
> 
> It ultimately leaves Ukranians worse off if it turns out that the KVSZ trains aren't to the same standard as the Rotem units.
> 
> ...


In that case you may be looking in the wrong direction.  

There's plenty of protectionism in this country (as an expat in France I can say this freely...), but IMO not particularly in the railway industry. In the related public procurement of trams it's almost unheard of for a contract to go to someone other than Alstom (OK, CAF won one small order this year), but Canadian Bombardier has swept the majority of regional train orders lately. - Including, even, in Paris where this led to howls of protest, pointing out that Canada would never dream of buying foreign trains. 

The TGV trains remain a French affair, but here I would argue that: (1) the Germans and the Japanese don't shop abroad either; and (2) the heavy, strong and simple TGVs are better suited to the long, flat, mixed-traffic distances in France than the complex Velaros and the ultra-light Japanese HS trains.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

SkyGurt said:


> Ukrainians ... want our own trains because the ... KVSZ train has VMAX 220km/h and please check previous pages, next year they will start to design 250km/h trains and double-decker high speed cars.


Why designing trains for 250 km/h when no high speed track for such a speed is being designed and constructed?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Theijs said:


> Why designing trains for 250 km/h when no high speed track for such a speed is being designed and constructed?


Because KVSZ is a private company and it just produces trains. 
If the gov. put an order for 250km/h trains, they will update tracks. 
In practice, this means that after train is ready they will update tracks, and don't forget about export.
The same was with Hyundai trains: they updated existed tracks to support them.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Right time for new pics. Dnipropetrovsk railway station.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Good looking train  but why is the platform so low on this side of the tracks and nicely high on the other?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Swede said:


> Good looking train  but why is the platform so low on this side of the tracks and nicely high on the other?


Thanks. No idea, but probably because of the mix of trains we use: Hyundai, KVSZ, Skoda City Elephant and old trains which will be replaced.
I know this rail station, it has many tracks, maybe ~6 or something.
Also I have never heard about boarding/unboarding complains.

Some pics from this rail station


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> I suppose, the problem lies in the fact, that by 1520 standards high speed train is a train with Vmax=>160 and Vavg=>90, while by modern European definition HSR is Vmax>200 for exsiting lines and Vmax=>250 for new lines.


I don't really care about national definitions of HSR. This is an international forum and the only international standard is the one you mentioned. Anything else is not HSR thus off-topic in this thread.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...troduces-new-express-service.html?channel=524
> 
> *Ukraine introduces new express service*
> Monday, December 15, 2014
> ...


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

KingNick said:


> I don't really care about national definitions of HSR. This is an international forum and the only international standard is the one you mentioned. Anything else is not HSR thus off-topic in this thread.


You're actually right and as far as I know, Ukraine doesn't run any trains above 160 km/h and this thread should either be closed or focus on plans only.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Close this thread already.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

This thread is frankly just trolling.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^I'm sure that you're a Russian troll.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Kænugarður said:


> ^^I'm sure that you're a Russian troll.


Italian, if anything :lol:. But if this topic is not trolling, then explain me where is this fabled "Ukrainian high speed rail" and what do these videos of 160 km/h max speed trains mean.

P.s. get a life, Sherlock. You're a total failure.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ You're living in Italy, but you're Russian from the Urals, Russia.  



Peloso said:


> 160 km/h max speed trains mean.


^^ ^^ ^^


Svartmetall said:


> Whilst this does not meet international definitions of high speed railway, I don't mind keeping the thread here as a discussion about future high speed rail developments in the Ukraine if users would prefer that to be the case.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Who cares where he is from? Svartmetall said it himself: He left it open to discuss future HSR projects and not to post silly 160 km/h videos.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ ^^


Harisson said:


> *Vmax - 200km/h*


It's only a matter of time when we will fully comply with the criterion of HSR.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Kænugarður said:


> ^^ ^^
> It's only a matter of time when we will fully comply with the criterion of HSR.


And at that time feel free to share this progress here. :cheers:


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Kænugarður said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time when we will fully comply with the criterion of HSR.


I think Ukraine will catch up for sure. :clown::baeh3: Look at how Chinese did
and you will figure out that progress has been making step by step.

Ten years ago, China did not have any train faster than 160km/h, what about
today???

Just keep working on it and you will get it for sure.:nuts::nuts:


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

Even here about Russia))
The world has gone scrip.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

xalexey said:


> The world has gone *scrip*.


:hahaha::rofl::hahaha:












xalexey said:


> Even here about Russia


Russia and Russian trolls are two different things.



BEE2 said:


> Ten years ago, China...


'Even here about' China. :troll:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://obozrevatel.ua


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://obozrevatel.ua
http://www.kremenchug.ua


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Do we NEED a thread dealing with Ukrainian HSR?*

I'm keenly interested in Ukrainian railways, but why do we need to push it and have a special discussion about high-speed rail in Ukraine? Surely the title "Ukraine - High Speed Rail" can be responded to with a two-letter posting reading "NO"? 

Following EU definitions HS rail means railways that travel at speeds above 250 km/h (by a later interpretation by the European Commission this must be for at least 100 km of railway line - but this is not backed by formal rules) which I don't think we have anywhere in Ukraine. Furthermore, even if the rolling stock (i.e. the trains) are enabled to do 200-250 km/h (which the italo-french Pendolinos are) then that does not make a line high-speed unless the trace and signalling equipment sustains such velocities on signficiant parts of the route.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

BEE2 said:


> I think Ukraine will catch up for sure. :clown::baeh3: Look at how Chinese did
> and you will figure out that progress has been making step by step.
> 
> Ten years ago, China did not have any train faster than 160km/h, what about
> ...


It's just not possible to compare the development of China and it's infrastructure with Ukraine. China has built out it's infrastructure faster than any country in history.


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

That's Chs-8, a Czechoslovakian-built engine from Soviet times. Surely Ukrainian engineers have been carrying out a massive modification of the original project to turn it into a high speed engine? Amazing! :lol:


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Peloso said:


> That's Chs-8, a Czechoslovakian-built engine from Soviet times. Surely Ukrainian engineers have been carrying out a massive modification of the original project to turn it into a high speed engine? Amazing! :lol:


Yes, 2 electric modernized


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://intercity.kiev.ua/fotogalereya
http://hubs.ua/business/poezda-skoda-uhodyat-v-zapas-14726.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://gorod.dp.ua/foto/fullpic.php?id=89518&gaz_author_id=254951


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://ostrozub.com/june-2012/#more-2452


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/42972/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

https://trainpix.org/photo/89610/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/12724/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/34971/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

https://trainpix.org/photo/48612/


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

^^ That's not a highspeed train, it can't even manage 200kph. 

Why is this topic allowed, it's a lie, there is no high speed rail in Ukraine?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^ 
Do you need to refresh your memory. You've already discussed it. 



Harisson said:


> *Vmax - 200km/h*


The Ukrainian High-Speed Rail Company has trains that reach speeds of 200 km/h


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

200kph isn't high speed either.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

This speed is sufficient to meet the main criteria of a high-speed railway. 

P.S. Do not make judgments about things that you don't understand.

Upd.


> ^^ ^^
> 
> 
> > Is intended for providing the passenger traffic by railway network under up to 200 km/h speed of motion.
> ...


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

HRCS2 is 160 kmph conventional intercity train, so as EKr1. Its service max speed is 160 kmph.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

coth said:


> *HRCS2 *


You're right but I mean *EKr1 'Tarpan'*: http://test.kvsz.com/index.php/en/p...tem/942-high-speed-two-system-emu#description



coth said:


> so as *EKr1*


:lol: :lol: :lol:


> Is intended for providing the passenger traffic by railway network under up to 200 km/h speed of motion.


^^ ^^
http://test.kvsz.com/index.php/en/p...tem/942-high-speed-two-system-emu#description
^^ ^^
This is the *official website* of the manufacturer of trains.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*EKr1 'Tarpan'*








































































http://test.kvsz.com/index.php/ua/p...shvydkisnyi-dvosystemnyi-elektropoizd#галерея


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice trains! Are these Ukrainian-made or German?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

siamu maharaj said:


> Nice trains! Are these Ukrainian-made or German?


The *HRCS2* is a dual-voltage train produced by 'Hyundai Rotem', a subsidiary of Hyundai Motor Group, *South Korea*.

The *EKr1 'Tarpan'* is a high-speed train produced by Kryukov Railway Car Building Works, Kremenchug, Poltava Region, *Ukraine*. The Kryukov Railway Car Building Works is one of the oldest European railway manufacturers (the company commenced operations in 1869).


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Oplot-M said:


> http://test.kvsz.com/index.php/en/p...tem/942-high-speed-two-system-emu#description
> ^^ ^^
> This is the *official website* of the manufacturer of trains.


It has service speed of 160 kmph maximum. And it never reached 200 kmph in reality. Just under 180 kmph on trial runs.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ :blahblah: source?



> Maximum *exploitation* speed, km/h - up to *200*
> 
> http://test.kvsz.com/index.php/en/p...942-high-speed-two-system-emu#characteristics


This is the *official site* of the manufacturer of trains. ^^


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello from Ukraine high speed


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

Oplot-M said:


> https://trainpix.org/photo/48612/


do you have interior pictures of this train. They might be the same we use in Istanbul for under-bosphorus railway.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Boppard said:


> do you have interior pictures of this train.


Especially for you:



Oplot-M said:


> http://ostrozub.com/june-2012/#more-2452


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

^^thank you very very much. You are very kind. Inside is really nice and different than I have expected. Is the railway main connection between the cities in Ukraine?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

High-speed rail in Ukraine

Kyiv - Lviv - Kyiv
Kyiv - Kharkiv - Kyiv
Kyiv - Zaporizhia - Kyiv
Kyiv - Dnipropetrovsk - Kyiv


----------



## PavloSPB (Aug 17, 2010)

Boppard said:


> ^^thank you very very much. You are very kind. Inside is really nice and different than I have expected. Is the railway main connection between the cities in Ukraine?


Generally railway is main transport within country (i.e. part of rail in cargo transport - some 80-85%). The same proportion is for pass traffic (if urban transport not taken into account).

Main traffic is for commuter trains (mostly old as continuously underfunded by local governments), and overnight sleeping trains. Intercity ones stops only in big cities and their number is limited, comparing to the size of country.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't think so, is likely an intercity bus service is predominant (if we're talking only for passenger traffic).


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

https://trainpix.org/photo/32539/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

source


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

what are the speeds of these trains?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^ 

*• EKr1 'Tarpan'* - 200 km/h
*• HRCS2* - 160 km/h


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Oplot-M said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> *• EKr1 'Tarpan'* - 200 km/h
> *• HRCS2* - 160 km/h



Is there any reserved room for the increase to higher speed? e.g., 200kmh---->250kmh?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

BEE2 said:


> Is there any reserved room for the increase to higher speed? e.g., 200kmh---->250kmh?


No, these trains are running on existing tracks and by now there are no plans not just for higher speeds, but also for new HSR lines


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> No, these trains are running on existing tracks and by now there are no plans not just for higher speeds, but also for new HSR lines



Thanks. It may be better to upgrade all the existing tracks to 160 or 200 km/h
nationwide before jumping onto HSR over 250 km/h at present. All factors must be taken into account for building HSR, especially the passenger volume. In other words, you must have enough passengers for the HSR operation otherwise the HSR will face bankruptcy.

Anyway, nice to see Ukraine, one day, will build HSR (250-300km/h) networks nationwide. e.g., from Kharkiv to Lviv through Kiev horizontally; from Kiev all the way down along the Dnieper River to Odessa.

By the way, would Ukraine build standard guage or wide gauge tracks for the dedicated HSR lines in the future? If Ukraine wants to connect their HSR networks to EU, can you still build wide gauge tracks???


----------



## ukrtvr (Feb 2, 2011)

Oplot-M said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> *• EKr1 'Tarpan'* - 200 km/h
> *• HRCS2* - 160 km/h


Tarpan is also 160, in running configuration. Both trains during testing reached 160+10%. Tarpan can be upgraded to run faster.

Отправлено из tapatalk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^ 



> Maximum *exploitation* speed, km/h - up to *200*
> 
> http://test.kvsz.com/index.php/en/p...942-high-speed-two-system-emu#characteristics


This is the *official site* of the manufacturer of trains. ^^


----------



## ukrtvr (Feb 2, 2011)

Sure. There are able to produce a version to reach that speed. But Tarpan that are running have different cart. If you change actual cart, theoretically you can reach 200.

Отправлено из tapatalk


----------



## ukrtvr (Feb 2, 2011)

One picture is better than thousand words. https://trainpix.org/photo/45619/

Отправлено из tapatalk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^ 
photo *vs* official site of the manufacturer 

For me the choice is clear.


----------



## ukrtvr (Feb 2, 2011)

Oplot-M said:


> ^^ ^^
> photo *vs* official site of the manufacturer
> 
> For me the choice is clear.


on manufacturer site is written *up to 200*, 160 is in this range. And hower maximum allowed speed is written on cart. If cart is not able to go more than 160, who cares what manufacture writes on his page.

UZ official page also sais 160
https://uz.gov.ua/passengers/scheme_of_passenger_car/403748/
Or you are saing that official transporting company doesn't know maximum speed of trains thart are used?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

You're the expert on HSR?


----------



## ukrtvr (Feb 2, 2011)

enough to write what i'm writting


----------



## sanderos (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

^ again, it's been told. it's only 160 kmph in commercial service. and never reached above 175 kmph on trial runs. it's not high speed. just a conventional inter-city train, like Lastochka in Russia. 

It's just 80 kmph on video.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
:lol: :lol: :lol:

High-speed train slows down speed near the settlements.


----------

